

Ask HN: Which resources would you recommend to get started with programming? - px

I have no experience in computer science or programming, but I would like to learn as much I can.<p>I have taught middle school history for the last 7 years and have some ideas for educational applications that I would like to one day implement.  But the intellectual challenges of programming also appeal to me.<p>Which resources would you recommend for a beginner?
======
timf
I would say pick one language to begin with and spend about a year trying out
beginner material, building small things, and learning how to find information
for yourself online.

I suggest Python, check out these resources:

<http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers>

~~~
px
Thank you. This looks like a good place to start.

------
hga
Try this at some point:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_of_Computer_Programs)

